# New TCR Comp 0



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

After much searching and gnashing of teeth, I ordered a TCR Comp 0 this morning. It's not the perfect bike, but I think it comes close for what I want, which is a climbing bike. The one thing I'd really like to have had is the compact crank the TCR 1 comes with. Anyone have a '05 TCR 1 on order that would rather have a full-size crank?

This bike is going to join my Litespeed Arenburg, which is being set up towards a TT style bike. My girl friend and I are doing the Race Across Oregon this summer, and I will be using these two bikes. I do have some concern about the Mavic Ksyirum SL 2 wheels. I'm not a big fan of Mavic wheels after having a set of Cosmos get noisy after ~ 1,400 miles on the Litespeed. I may pull them off and e-Bay them while they are new and pick some other wheels. 

Other than those two issues, it's exactally the bike I want.  Maybe the LBS will swap me cranks. Well, I can HOPE anyway!

Ken


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi there. 
I am looking at TCR0s and 1s too. I am not sure which crank I prefer, the compact or the normal FSA, but what I really like is that they both have the same outside bearing system that Shimano uses now. I think this new BB design is awesome. If I get a TCR1 with the compact I am thinking of switching the casette from a 12-25 to a 12-23 so that I can use an 18 on the back. A 39-25 and a 36-23 are very nearly equal in terms of gear inches.

I can't make up my mind if the extra money is worth it for the differences between the TCR0 and TCR1. Why did you choose the TCR0? I know that the TCR0 has composite handlebars, real DA brakes and shifters, and of course the K. SLs. The TCR1 is so close though, with its DAce derailleur, and the Elites, espscially if you are going to swap the wheels, it might be better to start with the TCR1?

I noticed that Competitive Cyclist sells the FSA compact for $360 while they sell the full size K-Force for $500. Maybe you could e-bay the full size and buy the compact?
Incidentally here are some weights for the cranksets.
FSA K-Force with Mega EXO (TCR0) $500 660g
FSA SL-K with Mega EXO $360 700g
FSA SL-K Compact with Mega EXO (TCR1) $360 700g
DuraAce W/O BB $410 640g BB is $40 100g
Ultegra W/O BB $224 833g BB is $40 110g

When do you expect to receive your TCR0? I have been told March if I order now!!! (either TCR0 or 1)

Good luck, please let us know how it all transpires....

Andrew




k7fle said:


> After much searching and gnashing of teeth, I ordered a TCR Comp 0 this morning. It's not the perfect bike, but I think it comes close for what I want, which is a climbing bike. The one thing I'd really like to have had is the compact crank the TCR 1 comes with. Anyone have a '05 TCR 1 on order that would rather have a full-size crank?
> 
> This bike is going to join my Litespeed Arenburg, which is being set up towards a TT style bike. My girl friend and I are doing the Race Across Oregon this summer, and I will be using these two bikes. I do have some concern about the Mavic Ksyirum SL 2 wheels. I'm not a big fan of Mavic wheels after having a set of Cosmos get noisy after ~ 1,400 miles on the Litespeed. I may pull them off and e-Bay them while they are new and pick some other wheels.
> 
> ...


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*DA vs Ultegra*

The deciding factor was the gruppo - DA -vs- Ultegra and the wheels. The SL's have much higher resale if I decide to dump them, and I don't know anything about the brakes on the TCR-1. I'd seriously considered buying the TCR-1 and upgrading brakes & wheels, but I really really WANT Dura Ace. I know, I don't NEED it, but I want it, so why not? 

I'm not sure when I'll get the bike, but I hope it's before March! I ordered through my bike club who orders through our local LBS sponsor. When I get a estimated delivery date, I'll let you know!

Ken


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*February Delivery promised*

I found out Monday that I'm supposed to take delivery in February. I don't know if that means the 1st or the 28th though!


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*good news, I hope*

I too have since ordered a TCR 0 and was told March!
I have been asking around (see other thread) and it sounds like there are bikes available in CA and on the east coast. Hopefully they'll make it elsewhere sooner than later.

Please let us know where you are and when you get yours......

Andrew


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Andrew, my LBS in Seattle just got a TCR 0 (still waiting for my 1). FYI.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Good!*

It seems like they are beginning to show up, there was someone yesterday that got a TCR1 in Vancouver......

Here's hoping and thanks for the update.
Andrew


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*Picked up my TCR 0 Saturday..*










I've already swapped the wheels over to my old Rolf's. Eventually the blue tires will go away; I figure I might was well use them up first. It still has the 53-39 K-force crank, as the compact crank has not shown up yet. Pedals are Look CX-6 cro-mo. Cages will be RevX stainless steel tube, computer will be Specialized Turbo Pro. 

Ken

PS If anyone is looking for '05 Mavic Ksyrum SSC SL rims or a FSA K-Force Mega Exo Carbon crank, check the classified area.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Mmmmm Nyummmy*

Looks great. The "gold" looks more orange, which I think I prefer.
Did you mention where you are Ken? Was wondering since I am in AZ and am anxiously waiting for them to show up here. So you were promised Feb and got it 3rd week in Jan. Thats pretty good!

Shouldn't take you long to wear out the blue tyres....

Andre


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes, the gold does have a lot of orange in it. My GF mentioned that she likes the bike much better in person than the pictures in the catalog. 

I live in Portland, OR. 

Ken


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*....*

Well as long as your GF is pleased, thats the main thing, after all is said and done!


A


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

Ken,
I think you've made a great choice. The TCR 0 is a good looking frame and properly build it will make one hell of a mountain climber. I too recommend the new FSA external bearing compacts. I've heard that they can be a handful installing (torque, clearance, etc.) but that's just rumor. Reports from real owners will reveal the truth. I think some light velomax's (or a much less expensive custom set - easy to do) will complete the package. Be careful not to drop your GF in the hills though. Enjoy the bike!


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*On its way*

Just spoke with my LBS. Being shipped this week from CA and will be here for me in AZ mid next week! 

A


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*Whoo hoo!*

Excellent news Andrew. 

Notgoodbutslow: Last year she dropped me on hills all the time. This year, I'm stronger than her, which I credit to riding 'Cross while she took time off. In about a month she gets her new bike - a custom fit Serotta Ottrott with Campy Chorus - I don't think she'll have too hard of a time keeping up!

Ken


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Its here!*

Had a voice mail on my phone this morning.....
Its here, at last. I think I will take an early, long lunch and go get it.

LBS said they did not have a spoke wrench for the K's . Ken did yours come with the Mavic spoke wrench and bearing tool? I think they are supposed to.

Andrew


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*Tools*



AndrewL said:


> Had a voice mail on my phone this morning.....
> Its here, at last. I think I will take an early, long lunch and go get it.
> 
> LBS said they did not have a spoke wrench for the K's . Ken did yours come with the Mavic spoke wrench and bearing tool? I think they are supposed to.
> ...


I think so - there is a bag with the Mavic manual and two plastic tools, which I ass-ume are the spoke wrench and bearing tool. I didn't actually open the bag though. Also came with the special Ksyrium wheel magnet. 

Ken


----------



## danmtchl (Jan 28, 2005)

We received the new TCR 0 today and what a bike, but they do come with tools for the Mavic SL's don't let the dealer tell you otherwise.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*The ride*

Well, I picked it up at the store went for a ride on my long lunch break. Wow, its so smooth. I really like it, and so light. The LBS had a digital scale. Full assembled TCR0 without pedals or bottle cages, as shipped, size Large weighed 16.2 lbs! 

Anyway, I loved the way it rode. Shifting is amazing - mind you, up until now I have been riding an 853 steel frame with 7 speed D'Ace with down tube shifters! 

I found the Mavic wheel bearing adjustment tool. There was also a black plastic cylinder with different size notches in the rim. Is this the spoke adjusment tool? I imagine that it might be used to hold the spoke straight while turning the spoke nipple, but I see nothing to turn the nipple with? Am I missing something here.

Also, after closley inspecting the bike I noticed that the rear wheel is not equi-distant between the chain stays at the bottom bracket end. Could one of you check to see if yours is? I checked to make sure the wheel is seated correctly in the rear drop outs and the wheel looks centered between the seat stays at the rear brake, but I am not so sure about the spacing behind the bottom bracket?

After my ride, I cleaned the factory grease off the chain and re-lubed it with my preferred lube. That factory stuff is such a dust magnet. 50 minutes of riding and it was alreay dusty!

thanks for your input,
Andrew


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*Light IS Right*



AndrewL said:


> Well, I picked it up at the store went for a ride on my long lunch break. Wow, its so smooth. I really like it, and so light. The LBS had a digital scale. Full assembled TCR0 without pedals or bottle cages, as shipped, size Large weighed 16.2 lbs!
> <snip>
> Andrew


Excellent Andrew! I put mine (a medium) on my bathroom scales - it's 16 lbs with Look CX-6 pedals, but I did't trust the scale all that much! Nice to have conformation of the weight. I wish my new crank would get here so I could take mine for a spin - damn, I'm really jonesing after reading your report!  

In the mean time, I've been shoping for accesories. I have RevX 'ZeroX' tubular SS bottle cages on my Litespeed (abt 42g each) and I'm trying to decide if I will use them on the TCR (I do like the way they don't mark bottles, and they hold nicely) or a carbon cage like the Profile Karbon Kage (27g). I'd like to keep this bike as light as possible, but $15 ea. vs $40 ea ..... otoh, I may only run 1. 

Got any opinions on really light pumps? I use a Topeak Road Morph on the Litespeed. Works great (for an on-bike pump) but is not terribly compact or light. 

Give us a ride report if you take it out tommorow Andrew! 

Ken


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*bottle cages*

I bought some pretty sweet cages from SuperGo. They are the Weyless ones in the second picture in the T-Mobile thread. They were $20 and are really light. I can't remember the exact weight, I think it was printed as 39 grams on the package, but it may have been 15g, but that sounds rediculous. I'll check.

Since they are carbon I don't think they will mark the bottles. I don't see them on the SuperGo website but they are in the store, I bought them yesterday. If you don't have a SuperGo near you, I could send some if you like?

I have a compact frame pump that bolts behind the bottle cage, but I bought one of those CO2 catridge things, and a small saddle bag that hold its, a tube and a some levers, so I don't think I will actually put a pump on the frame.

The brakes are super sharp. I locked up the rear wheel a couple of times! You can really stop quick on this bike. My brake calipers had little grey padded stickers on the caliper arms where the levers would strike together if you released the brake cable. I removed them. Was I supposed to, or should they stay on?

Any comments on the rear wheel position between the chain stays?

Andrew


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

The Tacx Tao cages allow you to mount the cage on the seat tube without using the spacers that Giant includes on the frame for front derailleur clearance... It makes for a much cleaner install than having to use the spacers...

(I'm not sure I explained that right!)


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*I know what you mean.*

Giant supplies little cylinders and longer screws for the seat tube bottle cage mounts because of the FD mechanism placement. As it turns out I too left them out when I installed my cages. I agree, much cleaner look.

A


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

I think I found them on the web page. Call me a Fred, but putting a Wellgo cage on a TCR 0 seeems, uhh, wrong.  I really wish some of this stuff came with a little more subtle graphics (like none). 

I'm thinking of using a CO2 'pump' as well. I have one kicking around that I got to use with my motorcycle. I'll have to see if it does Presta. 

Not sure about the padded stickers or back wheel; I'll take a look at mine tonight. 

Ken


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

On the cages I bought the Weyless logo is on the spine between the bolts, so while the bottle is in you can't see the logo. I expect the logo to wear off soon enough. 

I know what you mean though.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Weyless Team Carbon Road Cages*

The bottle cages I bought are these:

Weyless Team Carbon Road Cage $20 at Chandler AZ SuperGo.

And they are 15 grams! 
21 oz Bottle Max Capacity
100% carbon fibre.

I think the skew is 41000139592

Andrew


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

AndrewL said:


> The bottle cages I bought are these:
> 
> Weyless Team Carbon Road Cage $20 at Chandler AZ SuperGo.
> 
> ...


Wow! Shameful to have such a cheap, lightweight and useful cage on a carbon bike, LOL. Those cages will handle a 27oz. bottle, BTW. Just a little bit snug. I cannot think of anything else that accomplishes the same mission at the same weight and price.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*TCR0 saddle color*

Did you notice that the TCR0s have silver accents on threir saddles instead of red as shown in the Giant catalog? I think I'll send mine back, NOT!



A


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*OK, I'm convinced!*

LOL, good point! I just may have to check into them. 

How is the seat for comfort Andrew? I have a Fizik Pave that I like ok for rides up to about 50 or 60 miles; gets a little hard after that! I do like a narrow nose seat though (fat thighs).

Ken


----------



## flyboy777 (Nov 28, 2004)

*cable routing*

hi guys, do the gear control cables cross over each other on your diagonal downtube(hope that makes sense)
Have just got an '05 comp 2 and my cables cross over each other on the way down to the BB and wondered if this is correct.


----------



## AndrewL (Feb 5, 2003)

*Nope!*

My gear cables do not cross under the down tube. Rear dearailleur travels down the right side (when sitting on bike) while FD is on left. 

Will you check the spacing of your rear wheel between the chain stays behind the bottom bracket for me? It looks to me that my rear wheel is not quite centered and there is more space on the non-drive side between the side of the tire and the inside of the chain stay. How does yours look?

Andrew


----------



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

flyboy777 said:


> hi guys, do the gear control cables cross over each other on your diagonal downtube(hope that makes sense)
> Have just got an '05 comp 2 and my cables cross over each other on the way down to the BB and wondered if this is correct.


Flyboy,
Crossing the cables on these frames is probably a good idea. Giant TCRs have cable guides that force the derailleur cable housings against the sides of the headtube. Those little oval clear rubberlike stickers installed on the frame get dirty and fall off over time. Without them, the housings will wear off the paint and later anything underneath it. Crossing the cables helps reduce this. I''ve been planning to reroute mine. I'll be sure to provide a good arc to keep those housings clear of the headtube.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

I cross mine... Very very clean and the shifting is better too...


----------



## k7fle (Oct 1, 2004)

*Not crossed..*



flyboy777 said:


> hi guys, do the gear control cables cross over each other on your diagonal downtube(hope that makes sense)
> Have just got an '05 comp 2 and my cables cross over each other on the way down to the BB and wondered if this is correct.


Nope, mine run straight down the downtube. I'd bet this depends on how you LBS put it together. I don't see anything wrong with crossing them, and it might help stop cable slap.

Andrew: My rear wheel seems to be perfectly centered between the rear stays. OTOH, I don't have the Ksyriums on the bike anymore. 

Ken


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

I have BTP Carbon Fiber cages on my road bike that are 17 or 18 grams each _including_ the supplied aluminum bolts. (very soft, only survived one install then I had to switch to steel bolts).
https://www.wisecyclebuys.com/id273.htm












*Sorry, they are actually 15 grams each


----------



## flyboy777 (Nov 28, 2004)

k7fle said:


> Nope, mine run straight down the downtube. I'd bet this depends on how you LBS put it together. I don't see anything wrong with crossing them, and it might help stop cable slap.
> 
> Andrew: My rear wheel seems to be perfectly centered between the rear stays. OTOH, I don't have the Ksyriums on the bike anymore.
> 
> Ken


Thanks guys so I will live with the cables crossing on the down tube.
Andrew my bike has Shimano R550 wheels and the rear is centred correctly, I would take a look at a bike wiyh your wheelset at your LBS for comparison.


----------

